# Painting outside breeze block wall



## ciars (13 May 2008)

Im looking for some advice. 

We have an end of terrance house -  part of our back wall and our entire side wall is made of breeze block.  Now the good weather is in  - it gets blasted with the sun these days. Wanted to do something to take away the grey dull look and finish off the garden. Options ive come up with so far are..

a. look into getting the wall rendered (the outside of the wall was rendered by the developers) but this may be costly.

b. Just paint the wall white - worried that it will look crap as Ive seen some bad paint jobs over block.

c. Pannel it with wood slats. Could also be very expensive but could look very modern?

Anyone got any adivce? Can just painting the wall be a success? Any tips on it.

Thanks again.


----------



## babaduck (13 May 2008)

I've painted our wooden fence and block wall in cream - really bounces light back into the garden - I touch it up every 2 years


----------



## ClubMan (13 May 2008)

ciars said:


> Anyone got any adivce? Can just painting the wall be a success? Any tips on it.


I was just wondering about this myself. Have similar walls that might benefit from painting. I presume you would have to seal/size the walls first with a dilute _Polybond _solution or the like. Otherwise they might just soak up gallons - sorry litres - of paint? Not sure what the most appropriate paint is thereafter. Would also welcome some advice.


----------



## ciars (13 May 2008)

I agree babaduck - I think it would transform the garden.



ClubMan said:


> I was just wondering about this myself. Have similar walls that might benefit from painting. I presume you would have to seal/size the walls first with a dilute _Polybond _solution or the like. Otherwise they might just soak up gallons - sorry litres - of paint? Not sure what the most appropriate paint is thereafter. Would also welcome some advice.


 

Ive read up a bit about this - and Id say a primer of some sort would be recomended. I'm only hesitant on this option as Ive seen some dodgy paint jobs - (its personal taste) but Im not 100% convinced whether I like the look of a painted breeze block - when you can still slightly see the block work and cement showing through. aagghhhhh. I know its the cheaper option but maybe Im best of just getting it rendered so I can have that flat painted look. 

Unless of course there are any products out there that will cover the blocks or do the job well?


----------



## babaduck (13 May 2008)

If you were ULTRA pernickety, you could skim the blockwork for a smooth surface... but that's getting a bit too anal for my liking.

We applied 2 coats of cream masonry paint to the block wall & top it up every 2 years.  7 years on, it looks fantastic


----------

